# 2007 8 series



## beauderek (Apr 5, 2006)

I just talked to a friend that swears his boss just got an '07 8 series. This is not possible, as the 8 series hasn't been in production for years... right?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

He must be talking about the 6 series, its a 2 door coupe and should be called the 8 series but it's not.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Might be a Z8? :dunno:


----------



## Bmw<3r (Jul 4, 2006)

Probaly the 7 and the 8 got mixed up? 2008 7 series... Sounds kinda weird tho


----------



## 2005 745Li (Dec 23, 2004)

*1999 was last year of 8-series*



beauderek said:


> I just talked to a friend that swears his boss just got an '07 8 series. This is not possible, as the 8 series hasn't been in production for years... right?


beauderek - The E31 (8-series) was produced from 1989 - 1999. Your friend's boss did not buy a new one. From the information I can see in the 'Ask-A-Dealer' forum the only '07 models that are out are the 3-series (pricing released yesterday) and 5-series. I could be wrong on this however, maybe the '07 6er & 7er's are already out.

BmW745On19's - I agree that the 6-series is beautiful (and expensive) enough to be called the 8-series. Especially if they dropped a V-12 in it. I personally think that BMW wanted to leave room at the upper end of it's car line for a "Supercar Flagship" to compete with the likes of Mercede's SL platform. Something along the lines of a two door, two seater, hard top convertible with a V8 base, V12 upgrade, and M series V10 monster as the engine/trim levels.

chuck92103 - The Z8 was produced from 2000 - 2003. Although there are enough low mile examples out there that I could understand somebody referring to it as a "new" 8er. Given the fact that they are so rare and that most people have never seen one on the road I can understand beauderek's friend seeing one and thinking it was brand new.


----------



## beauderek (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think my friend knows what he's talking about. :dunno:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

2005 745Li said:


> BmW745On19's - I agree that the 6-series is beautiful (and expensive) enough to be called the 8-series. Especially if they dropped a V-12 in it. I personally think that BMW wanted to leave room at the upper end of it's car line for a "Supercar Flagship" to compete with the likes of Mercede's SL platform. Something along the lines of a two door, two seater, hard top convertible with a V8 base, V12 upgrade, and M series V10 monster as the engine/trim levels.


I don't think BMW will drop a V12 in many of its models at all due to weight issues. The E63/E64 is the replacement to the E31 8 series. Our V8's of today in the 645Ci and 650i are producing more power than all the V12's in the old 8 (except the 850CSi). My bet is the next generation of M5/M6 will be turbocharged V8's. Rumour is the Z6/Z10 name will compete with the SL.


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

*8 Series In Progress*

OK THE 8 SERIES THEY ARE WORKING ON IT AND ITS GOONA BE CALLED SOMTHING cs
THEY ALREADY HAVE PRODUCED THE CONCEPT AND IT APPEARED ON GENEVA AUTOSHOW 2007 
ITS SOMTHING ELSE ,GOD KNOW S HOW MUCH THAT ONE WOULD BE
YOU CAN LOOK AT IT @ BIMMER MAGAZINE AUGUST ISSUE OR 
http://bimmer-mag.com/
ENJOY:bigpimp:


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

Bmw<3r said:


> Probaly the 7 and the 8 got mixed up? 2008 7 series... Sounds kinda weird tho


:dunno: The 2008 7-series won't be out until October...


----------



## andynolife (Dec 13, 2006)

momo1978mohi said:


> OK THE 8 SERIES THEY ARE WORKING ON IT AND ITS GOONA BE CALLED SOMTHING cs
> THEY ALREADY HAVE PRODUCED THE CONCEPT AND IT APPEARED ON GENEVA AUTOSHOW 2007
> ITS SOMTHING ELSE ,GOD KNOW S HOW MUCH THAT ONE WOULD BE
> YOU CAN LOOK AT IT @ BIMMER MAGAZINE AUGUST ISSUE OR
> ...


from my understanding 
the so called CS series is BMW's answer to MB's CLS class ~ a coupe like 4 door 
for the 8 series, its something else that i dont think any of us have seen


----------

